# Shortcuts werden unter Java 1.6 immer neu erstellt



## Gast (30. Apr 2007)

Hallo liebe Java-Profis,

ich habe heute Java RE 1.6.0_01 auf meinem Rechner installiert.

Folgendes Problem ergibt sich hierbei mit den Shortcut-Verknüpfungen zu meinen heruntergeladenen Java-Anwendungen:
Die auf dem Desktop erstellte Verknüpfung wird immer gelöscht, und eine neue Verknüfung erstellt -> somit wird die Verknüpfung immer von der von mir gewünschten Position auf dem Desktop gelöscht, und erscheint neu am linken Bildschirm-Rand als neue Verknüpfung. :? 

Ich habe schon einmal hierzu gegooglet, konnte jedoch nur einen Eintrag direkt bei Sun finden, dieser ist jedoch leider nur gegen eine kostenpflichtige Anmeldung aufrufbar :cry: 
Hier die Seite von SUN:

Requires Support Contract 	shortcut is removed and created again each time there is an application update
bug 6511789
http://sunsolve.sun.com/search/document.do?assetkey=1-1-6511789-1 - Apr 14, 2007


Kennt jemand von Euch das Problem, und kann mir weiterhelfen, wie ich dem JavaRE 1.6 obiges Eigenleben abgewöhnen kann?

Falls relevant, es geht um folgende Anwendung: https://www.ear-system.de/ear/ear.jnlp


Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe und für Eure Antworten! :applaus: 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Gast (20. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

weiss den niemand eine Antwort zu meiner Frage?

Oder habe ich eine FAQ übersehen, mich als Gast falsch benommen, oder ... ?!?

Freue mich über jede Antwort.

Besten Dank + Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder habe ich eine FAQ übersehen, mich als Gast falsch benommen, oder ... ?!?


Hast du nicht, aber bei der Anzahl an Beiträgen die wir jeden Tag bekommen kann schonmal einer untergehen.
Hier ist der Bug:
http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6511789
Gifixt in der neuen Version. Mehr kannst du nicht tun, damit muss man leben (ist aber auch kein ganz so dramatischer Bug  :wink: )


----------



## Gast (21. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gifixt in der neuen Version. Mehr kannst du nicht tun, damit muss man leben (ist aber auch kein ganz so dramatischer Bug  :wink: )



Danke, dann werde ich mal die aktuelle Version besorgen.

Dramatisch nicht, aber ganz schön nervig, wenn man 10 versch. Icons auf dem Desktop rumliegen hat, und diese täglich mehrfach anwählen muss ... :-o


----------

